
Ask HN: What software do you use to run your small business? - Nezteb
A few months ago I started my own software&#x2F;webdev company.<p>I spent a long time researching software to help me run the company, specifically SaaS that had decent free plans. Here&#x27;s my list:<p>-----<p>* Web hosting: DreamHost<p>* CMS: Wordpress<p>* Blog: Medium<p>* Email: DreamHost<p>* VPS: Digital Ocean<p>* Document storage: DropBox<p>* Project&#x2F;task management: Trello<p>* Password management: LastPass<p>* CRM: HubSpot<p>* Live chat: Tawk.to<p>* Support system: GrooveHQ<p>* Banking: Spark Business<p>* Payment processing: PayPal &#x2F; Stripe &#x2F; Square (still evaluating)<p>* Accounting: Wave Accounting &#x2F; Zipbooks (still evaluating)<p>* Time tracking: Harvest &#x2F; Toggl (still evaluating)<p>-----<p>What do other HN small business owners use?
======
ezekg

        - Hosting: Heroku
        - Language: Ruby
        - Framework: Rails
        - Database: Postgres
        - Background jobs: Redis/Sidekiq
        - Transactional email: SendGrid
        - Logging: Papertrail
        - Monitoring: Raygun
        - Subscriptions: Stripe
        - Mailing list: MailChimp
        - Blog: Medium/GitHub pages
        - Project management: GitHub

------
jjoe
Sendinblue is my go to platform for transactional and campaign emails. It's
got a free tier too. You should also add a source control option like
Git{hub,lab}.

